# Du weisst, dass du zuviel Gothic gezockt hast, wenn.....



## mithrandir (18. Mai 2001)

(1) ... Du dem Studiobesitzer eines Fitnescenters einen Zettel in die Hand drückst auf dem <10 LP> steht und zu ihm sagst: "Zweimal Stärke +5, bitte" 

(2) ... Du im Zoo vor dem Wolfsgehege stehst und denkst, "Für 4 x 90 Erfahrungspunkte gehe ich da nicht rein!" 

(3) ... Du auf dem Weg zur Straßenbahn hüpfst, weil Du dann schneller bist als beim Laufen. 

(4) ... Du dir mehr Arbeitsspeicher kaufst und dem Händler dafür folgendes gibst: 10 Flaschen Reiswein, 3 Teller, 2 Becher, 5 Kilo rohes Fleisch, 1 Kilo gebratenes Fleisch, 20 Kerzen (Du hattest keine Fackeln gefunden) und einen grossen Strauss wilder Blumen. 

(5) ... Du am "Tag der offenen Tür" in die nächste Kaserne gehst und überall herumfragst, wer Dich an Zweihandwaffen ausbilden kann. 

(6) ... Du einen Händler einfach niederschlägst um seine Sachen mitzunehmen und denkst, dass er das nachher eh nicht mehr weiss.

(7) ... Du denkst, am Zoll geht's ins Orkgebiet. 

( ... Du ein Buch, das Du gelesen hast, nicht ins Regal stellst, sondern gegen Pfeile und Spruchrollen tauschen willst. 

(9) ... Du einen dunkel gekleideten Glatzkopf fragst, ob er dir den 6.Magiekreis beibringen kann.

(10) ... Du jeden Priester, den Du siehst für einen apokalyptischen Templer hältst und mit gezücktem Schwert auf ihn losgehst.


----------



## Playmate (18. Mai 2001)

**gähn* -nt-*

_- (1) ... Du dem Studiobesitzer eines Fitnescenters einen Zettel in die Hand drückst auf dem <10 LP> steht und zu ihm sagst: "Zweimal Stärke +5, bitte" 
- 
- (2) ... Du im Zoo vor dem Wolfsgehege stehst und denkst, "Für 4 x 90 Erfahrungspunkte gehe ich da nicht rein!" 
- 
- (3) ... Du auf dem Weg zur Straßenbahn hüpfst, weil Du dann schneller bist als beim Laufen. 
- 
- (4) ... Du dir mehr Arbeitsspeicher kaufst und dem Händler dafür folgendes gibst: 10 Flaschen Reiswein, 3 Teller, 2 Becher, 5 Kilo rohes Fleisch, 1 Kilo gebratenes Fleisch, 20 Kerzen (Du hattest keine Fackeln gefunden) und einen grossen Strauss wilder Blumen. 
- 
- (5) ... Du am "Tag der offenen Tür" in die nächste Kaserne gehst und überall herumfragst, wer Dich an Zweihandwaffen ausbilden kann. 
- 
- (6) ... Du einen Händler einfach niederschlägst um seine Sachen mitzunehmen und denkst, dass er das nachher eh nicht mehr weiss.
- 
- (7) ... Du denkst, am Zoll geht's ins Orkgebiet. 
- 
- ( ... Du ein Buch, das Du gelesen hast, nicht ins Regal stellst, sondern gegen Pfeile und Spruchrollen tauschen willst. 
- 
- (9) ... Du einen dunkel gekleideten Glatzkopf fragst, ob er dir den 6.Magiekreis beibringen kann.
- 
- (10) ... Du jeden Priester, den Du siehst für einen apokalyptischen Templer hältst und mit gezücktem Schwert auf ihn losgehst. _


----------



## Teufelsbraut (18. Mai 2001)

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit schon,warum alle Leutz so einen Wirbel um Gothic machen*wunder*
Also so prickelnt ist es wirklich nicht.
Ist nicht mehr als ein.......hmmmmm "Wartezeitüberbrücker" für die "wirklich"guten Games mehr net


----------



## mithrandir (18. Mai 2001)

Wenn euch ein Thread aber schon gar nicht interessiert, dann lasst ihn einfach stehen und antwortet gar nicht - ich geh jetzt beleidigt in die Ecke, ätsch.

PS: Auf Kommentare von Diablo(2)-Spielern kann ich ohnehin verzichten (wird nie ein Rollenspiel, höchstens Action mit mieser Grafik)


----------



## Sanny (18. Mai 2001)

_- Wenn euch ein Thread aber schon gar nicht interessiert, dann lasst ihn einfach stehen und antwortet gar nicht - ich geh jetzt beleidigt in die Ecke, ätsch.
- 
- PS: Auf Kommentare von Diablo(2)-Spielern kann ich ohnehin verzichten (wird nie ein Rollenspiel, höchstens Action mit mieser Grafik) _

Och Mith... lass dich von denen doch nicht ärgern. Ich kannte das noch nicht, und hab herzlich drüber lachen müssen *immernochgrins*.
Also danke dafür, und poste ruhig mehr dergleichen.


----------



## mithrandir (18. Mai 2001)

_- Och Mith... lass dich von denen doch nicht ärgern. Ich kannte das noch nicht, und hab herzlich drüber lachen müssen *immernochgrins*.
- Also danke dafür, und poste ruhig mehr dergleichen. 
-  _

Es ist doch immer wieder schön, nach einem harten Arbeitstag ins Forum "nach Hause" zu kommen, wo einen schon eine verständnisvolle Frau erwartet, um einen wieder aufzumuntern


----------



## Playmate (18. Mai 2001)

_- Wenn euch ein Thread aber schon gar nicht interessiert, dann lasst ihn einfach stehen und antwortet gar nicht - ich geh jetzt beleidigt in die Ecke, ätsch.
_

Süß! Jetzt schmollt er in der Ecke .
Mensch mith, das "gähn" war darauf bezogen, daß an einem Tag zwei ähnliche Threads "Ihr seid blablabla süchtig, wenn..." erschienen sind. Hättest eben ein paar Tage warten sollen. Abgesehen davon, warum soll ich darauf nicht antworten? Wäre doch dann irgendwie gegen den Sinn eines Forums, oder?

_
- PS: Auf Kommentare von Diablo(2)-Spielern kann ich ohnehin verzichten (wird nie ein Rollenspiel, höchstens Action mit mieser Grafik) _

DAS ist ja wohl Deine Ansicht. Ich will hier nicht Diablo2 verteidigen, ich habe das ja nicht einmal, aber schließlich mag hier wohl jeder ein anderes Spiel und hat demnach auch andere Ansichten darüber. Also wenn Du Deine Meinung hier niederschreiben kannst und Dir ein anderer auf normale Art und Weise etwas entgegnet, dann akzeptiere das doch einfach.

MfG Play


----------



## Teufelsbraut (19. Mai 2001)

Wie kommst du nur immer wieder darauf,das Diablo ein RPG ist*nochmehrwunder*
Aber auf die Kommentare von D Spielern wirste nicht verzichten können,weil die immer wieder kommen muuuuuuaaaaaaaaahahahahaha


----------



## Piffan (19. Mai 2001)

_- Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit schon,warum alle Leutz so einen Wirbel um Gothic machen*wunder*
- Also so prickelnt ist es wirklich nicht.
- Ist nicht mehr als ein.......hmmmmm "Wartezeitüberbrücker" für die "wirklich"guten Games mehr net _

Aha, für die "wirklich guten Games". Was ist das denn? - Ich kenne eine ganze Menge Spiele und maße mir darum an, vergleichen zu können. Evtl. trifft es bei manchen nicht den Nerv. Wie bei Outcast sind hier vielleicht die Meinungen verschieden, dennoch gibts nur wenige Spiele, die von der Komplexität und Handlungsfreiheit vergleichbar sind. Evtl. ist Deux Ex ähnlich tiefgehend vom Gameplay, aber dieses gefällt ja auch nicht allen....(Habe es selbst nie gespielt, anfangs war mein Rechner zu schlapp, jetzt könnte ich es mal testen).

Ich mag nur Formulierungen nicht wie "wirklich gute Games". Wenn vorher ein Riesenhype um ein Spiel gemacht wird, bin ich eher mißtrauisch. Black and White habe ich mir genauso aus der Videothek geliehen wie Gothic. Während mir BNW nach zwei Stunden auf die Nerven fiel und gelöscht wurde, habe ich Gothic nach anfänglichem Unbehagen wegen der unorthodoxen Steuerung bis nacht um zwei gezockt. Dieses Spiel habe ich mir schließlich gekauft und bereue nicht eine Mark!

Ein wirklich gutes Spiel ist UT! Macht immer noch soviel Spaß wie zu Beginn, mit steigendem Können wirds eher noch spaßiger! "fg"


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (19. Mai 2001)

**Bauch halt vor lachen* Du weisst, dass du zuviel Gothic gezockt hast, wenn.....*

_- (1) ... Du dem Studiobesitzer eines Fitnescenters einen Zettel in die Hand drückst auf dem <10 LP> steht und zu ihm sagst: "Zweimal Stärke +5, bitte" 
- 
- (2) ... Du im Zoo vor dem Wolfsgehege stehst und denkst, "Für 4 x 90 Erfahrungspunkte gehe ich da nicht rein!" 
- 
- (3) ... Du auf dem Weg zur Straßenbahn hüpfst, weil Du dann schneller bist als beim Laufen. 
- 
- (4) ... Du dir mehr Arbeitsspeicher kaufst und dem Händler dafür folgendes gibst: 10 Flaschen Reiswein, 3 Teller, 2 Becher, 5 Kilo rohes Fleisch, 1 Kilo gebratenes Fleisch, 20 Kerzen (Du hattest keine Fackeln gefunden) und einen grossen Strauss wilder Blumen. 
- 
- (5) ... Du am "Tag der offenen Tür" in die nächste Kaserne gehst und überall herumfragst, wer Dich an Zweihandwaffen ausbilden kann. 
- 
- (6) ... Du einen Händler einfach niederschlägst um seine Sachen mitzunehmen und denkst, dass er das nachher eh nicht mehr weiss.
- 
- (7) ... Du denkst, am Zoll geht's ins Orkgebiet. 
- 
- ( ... Du ein Buch, das Du gelesen hast, nicht ins Regal stellst, sondern gegen Pfeile und Spruchrollen tauschen willst. 
- 
- (9) ... Du einen dunkel gekleideten Glatzkopf fragst, ob er dir den 6.Magiekreis beibringen kann.
- 
- (10) ... Du jeden Priester, den Du siehst für einen apokalyptischen Templer hältst und mit gezücktem Schwert auf ihn losgehst. _

Also ich mag diese _ Art _ von Threads *g*. Lass mich auch mal versuchen (sind zwar nicht alle auf Gohtic bezogen, aber egal *g* ):

Du weisst, dass du zuviel Gothic gezockt hast, wenn.....

(11) ... du plötzlich Angst vor deinem Haustier hast, da es dich ja angreifen könnte, aber du denkst, dass du keine Chance auf einen Gewinn hast, weil das Tier deine Angriffe ja eh immer abblocken würde.

(12a) ... du in der Strassenbahn jemanden siehst, der Mud ähnlich sieht und du kreischend das Weite suchst.

(12b) ... du in der Strassenbahn jemanden siehst, der Mud ähnlich sieht und du total erregt zu ihm hinrennst, um .... <censored> .

(13) ... du einen Kiffer fragst, ob er schon eine Vision vom Schläfer hatte.

(14) ... du einen Kiffer fragst, ob er nach dem Rauchen schon zwei Erfahrungspunkte erhalten hat.

(15) ... du - nachdem du dir in den Finger geschnitten hast - einen Pilz aus dem Kühlschrank holst, da du meinst, dass nach seinem Verzehr die verlorene Lebensenergie wiederhergestellt wird.

(16) ... du deinem eben gestorbenen Hund das Fell abziehst, die Zähne entnimmst und die Krallen entfernst, um mit diesem Sachen im Supermarkt zu bezahlen.

(17) ... du dich wunderst, dass die Pilze im Wald nicht sofort nachgewachsen sind, nachdem du in ein neues Kapitel deines Lebens eingetreten bist (zB Heirat).

(1 ... du vor einer Türe stehst und verzweifelt nach dem "Speichern" Button suchst, da die Türe ja verklemmen könnte.

(19) ... du dich vor dem Geldautomaten fürchtest, da du ja deine Geheimnummer falsch eingeben könntest und damit einen Dämonen erscheinen lassen würdest.

(20) ... du deinem Mathe-Lehrer sagst, dass du nichst mehr lernen kannst, da deine beim letzten Geburtstag erhaltenen Lernpunkte schon für das Skilernen draufgegangen sind.

Gruss MiMo


----------



## Piffan (19. Mai 2001)

*AW: *Bauch halt vor lachen* Du weisst, dass du zuviel Gothic gezockt hast, wenn.....*

[i- 
- (12a) ... du in der Strassenbahn jemanden siehst, der Mud ähnlich sieht und du kreischend das Weite suchst.
- 
- (12b) ... du in der Strassenbahn jemanden siehst, der Mud ähnlich sieht und du total erregt zu ihm hinrennst, um .... <censored> .
- 
- 
- (15) ... du - nachdem du dir in den Finger geschnitten hast - einen Pilz aus dem Kühlschrank holst, da du meinst, dass nach seinem Verzehr die verlorene Lebensenergie wiederhergestellt wird.
- 
- 
- 
- Gruss MiMo [/i]


Also nun muß ich mich da mal einschalten. 
Erstens finde ich Schwulenwitze nicht ok. - Aber witzig! Sogar der holländische Chef der Schwulenbewegung Fick van Achtern soll darüber lachen.
Zweitens hast Du Pils mit z geschrieben. Übelst!

Ein für Minderheiten und alle Muds dieser Welt eintretender Piffan


----------



## Piffan (20. Mai 2001)

*AW: *Bauch halt vor lachen* Du weisst, dass du zuviel Gothic gezockt hast, wenn.....*

Da fällt mir noch ein: Mit den Schwulen scheinen es die Spieledesigner öfter zu haben: Bei Ultima 9 gibts da auch einen "heißen" Verehrer vom Avatar. Ist in der Nähe des Schlosses/Hafen in einer Hütte zu finden.

Ich finde es echt unmöglich, sich über Minderheiten lustig zu machen!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (20. Mai 2001)

*AW: *Bauch halt vor lachen* Du weisst, dass du zuviel Gothic gezockt hast, wenn.....*

_- Da fällt mir noch ein: Mit den Schwulen scheinen es die Spieledesigner öfter zu haben: Bei Ultima 9 gibts da auch einen "heißen" Verehrer vom Avatar. Ist in der Nähe des Schlosses/Hafen in einer Hütte zu finden.
- 
- Ich finde es echt unmöglich, sich über Minderheiten lustig zu machen!  _

Naja, in Gothic ist man zwar "gezwungen" einen Mann zu spielen, aber ich denke mal, dass Gothic auch von Frauen gespielt wird. Wenn diese den Mud attraktiv und charmant finden... Das sollte eigentlich damit ausgedrückt werden. Aber um ehrlich zu sein: Wenn sich Leute wie du immer über solchen kleinlichen Mist aufregen, muss ich dann vielleicht doch sagen, dass ich den "Witz" vielleicht dich so gemeint habe, wie du es verstanden hast. Ich finde, dass in keiner weise Schlimm (warum auch?).
Ausserdem kann ich Witze machen, über wen ich will. Oder denk mal an die armen Ostfriesen. Global gesehen, sind die auch eine "Minderheit" .


----------



## Piffan (20. Mai 2001)

*AW: *Bauch halt vor lachen* Du weisst, dass du zuviel Gothic gezockt hast, wenn.....*

Ok, also kein Schwulenwitz! Ich dachte ja nicht, daß auch Frauen am Pc spielen. Wie die wohl mit der komplizierten Technik klarkommen?  
Der Schreibfehler beim Pils ist dafür unverzeihlich!

P.S. Habe nichts gegen die Frauenbewegung, solange sie schön gleichmäßig ist und sie nicht so viel reden!


Ein unterdrückter Piffan, der nur im Pc- Spiel ein echter Mann sein darf! Im echten Leben brav anschaffen geht und bei dem Frau und Kinder sagen wo es langgeht.


----------



## gunman14 (20. Mai 2001)

_- - Wenn euch ein Thread aber schon gar nicht interessiert, dann lasst ihn einfach stehen und antwortet gar nicht - ich geh jetzt beleidigt in die Ecke, ätsch.
- 
- 
- Süß! Jetzt schmollt er in der Ecke .
- Mensch mith, das "gähn" war darauf bezogen, daß an einem Tag zwei ähnliche Threads "Ihr seid blablabla süchtig, wenn..." erschienen sind. Hättest eben ein paar Tage warten sollen. Abgesehen davon, warum soll ich darauf nicht antworten? Wäre doch dann irgendwie gegen den Sinn eines Forums, oder?
- 
- 
- - PS: Auf Kommentare von Diablo(2)-Spielern kann ich ohnehin verzichten (wird nie ein Rollenspiel, höchstens Action mit mieser Grafik) 
- 
- DAS ist ja wohl Deine Ansicht. Ich will hier nicht Diablo2 verteidigen, ich habe das ja nicht einmal, aber schließlich mag hier wohl jeder ein anderes Spiel und hat demnach auch andere Ansichten darüber. Also wenn Du Deine Meinung hier niederschreiben kannst und Dir ein anderer auf normale Art und Weise etwas entgegnet, dann akzeptiere das doch einfach.
- 
- MfG Play
-  _

Hey, ich hab D2 sogar für Gothic verkauft! UND ICH BEREUE ES KEIN STÜCKCHEN!!! Gothic hätte eine höhere Wertung verdient. Wären da nicht die Hardwareprobleme, wäre es ohnehin besser als D2! (Keine Meinung, sondern Realität!)


----------



## mithrandir (21. Mai 2001)

_- Hey, ich hab D2 sogar für Gothic verkauft! UND ICH BEREUE ES KEIN STÜCKCHEN!!! Gothic hätte eine höhere Wertung verdient. Wären da nicht die Hardwareprobleme, wäre es ohnehin besser als D2! (Keine Meinung, sondern Realität!)-  _

Wobei man den beissenden Fischen auch zugestehen muss, dass sie mit Patch 1.08h so ziemliech "alle" Probleme in den Griff bekommen haben - obwohl ich eigentlich auch mit der Verkaufsversion keine Probleme hatte.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (21. Mai 2001)

*AW: *Bauch halt vor lachen* Du weisst, dass du zuviel Gothic gezockt hast, wenn.....*

_- Ok, also kein Schwulenwitz! Ich dachte ja nicht, daß auch Frauen am Pc spielen. Wie die wohl mit der komplizierten Technik klarkommen?  
- Der Schreibfehler beim Pils ist dafür unverzeihlich!
- 
- P.S. Habe nichts gegen die Frauenbewegung, solange sie schön gleichmäßig ist und sie nicht so viel reden!
- 
- 
- Ein unterdrückter Piffan, der nur im Pc- Spiel ein echter Mann sein darf! Im echten Leben brav anschaffen geht und bei dem Frau und Kinder sagen wo es langgeht. 
-  _

Danke, aber verarschen kann ich mich alleine.


----------



## Piffan (21. Mai 2001)

*AW: *Bauch halt vor lachen* Du weisst, dass du zuviel Gothic gezockt hast, wenn.....*

_- - Ok, also kein Schwulenwitz! Ich dachte ja nicht, daß auch Frauen am Pc spielen. Wie die wohl mit der komplizierten Technik klarkommen?  
- - Der Schreibfehler beim Pils ist dafür unverzeihlich!
- - 
- - P.S. Habe nichts gegen die Frauenbewegung, solange sie schön gleichmäßig ist und sie nicht so viel reden!
- - 
- - 
- - Ein unterdrückter Piffan, der nur im Pc- Spiel ein echter Mann sein darf! Im echten Leben brav anschaffen geht und bei dem Frau und Kinder sagen wo es langgeht. 
- -  
- 
- Danke, aber verarschen kann ich mich alleine. _

??????????

Wieso bitte verarsche ich Dich? Wenn überhaupt nehme ich mich selbst auf den Arm!  Bleib locker !


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (22. Mai 2001)

*AW: *Bauch halt vor lachen* Du weisst, dass du zuviel Gothic gezockt hast, wenn.....*

_- - - Ok, also kein Schwulenwitz! Ich dachte ja nicht, daß auch Frauen am Pc spielen. Wie die wohl mit der komplizierten Technik klarkommen?  
- - - Der Schreibfehler beim Pils ist dafür unverzeihlich!
- - - 
- - - P.S. Habe nichts gegen die Frauenbewegung, solange sie schön gleichmäßig ist und sie nicht so viel reden!
- - - 
- - - 
- - - Ein unterdrückter Piffan, der nur im Pc- Spiel ein echter Mann sein darf! Im echten Leben brav anschaffen geht und bei dem Frau und Kinder sagen wo es langgeht. 
- - -  
- - 
- - Danke, aber verarschen kann ich mich alleine. 
- 
- ??????????
- 
- Wieso bitte verarsche ich Dich? Wenn überhaupt nehme ich mich selbst auf den Arm!  Bleib locker !
- 
-  _

Entschuldige! Dann habe ich das falsch verstande!!!!


----------



## DreadKing (31. Mai 2001)

*AW: *Bauch halt vor lachen* Du weisst, dass du zuviel Gothic gezockt hast, wenn.....*

_- [i- 
- - (12a) ... du in der Strassenbahn jemanden siehst, der Mud ähnlich sieht und du kreischend das Weite suchst.
- - 
- - (12b) ... du in der Strassenbahn jemanden siehst, der Mud ähnlich sieht und du total erregt zu ihm hinrennst, um .... <censored> .
- - 
- - 
- - (15) ... du - nachdem du dir in den Finger geschnitten hast - einen Pilz aus dem Kühlschrank holst, da du meinst, dass nach seinem Verzehr die verlorene Lebensenergie wiederhergestellt wird.
- - 
- - 
- - 
- - Gruss MiMo 
- 
- 
- Also nun muß ich mich da mal einschalten. 
- Erstens finde ich Schwulenwitze nicht ok. - Aber witzig! Sogar der holländische Chef der Schwulenbewegung Fick van Achtern soll darüber lachen.
- Zweitens hast Du Pils mit z geschrieben. Übelst!
- 
- Ein für Minderheiten und alle Muds dieser Welt eintretender Piffan
-  _

das *censored* steht für Waffe zück und draufhau(was ich persönlich in jedem neuen Spiel sofort mit Mud mache),denn da lässt der Kerl einen in Ruhe


----------



## Vhailor (3. Juni 2001)

*AW: *Bauch halt vor lachen* Du weisst, dass du zuviel Gothic gezockt hast, wenn.....*

- das *censored* steht für Waffe zück und draufhau(was ich persönlich in jedem neuen Spiel sofort mit Mud mache),denn da lässt der Kerl einen in Ruhe
- 
Also ich denke mal, es gibt kaum jemanden der etwas anderes mit Mud macht, als in ein`s auf  den Detz zu geben. Im mein ja nur, Mud nerrrvvvvt total!!! Das schlimme ist ja nur, der hat ja auch nicht mal ordentliche Sachen dabei!


----------

